# Spawning of Rosetail with female PK



## wish4coner

This is my very first spawning attempt. I was shocked it took and am recording it here. Maybe I can see any mistakes I made, if something should happen. I am excited that the second breed I attempted, took!

Day 1) Rosetail Wiley placed in with female blue pk. Breeding took place after 24 hours, and eggs were laid on April 20.

Day 2) Mom removed from breeding container. Dad chasing her away. Dad staying in one area but unable to tell if the eggs are viable or not. Dad seems to just be sitting and waiting. Tub has a plant, two moss balls and treated with IAL. Bubble wrap shows nest and white specks in it. Dad left alone at this time.

Day 3)April 22--While about to syphon any waste, I see small "specks" moving. I look and, approx. 7 fry can be seen, swimming horizontally. Dad still attending. Unable to see under bubble wrap but he seems to be placing more back in there. Feed small amount of egg yolk for horizontally swimming fry and put in sponge filter. Refeed at night, egg yolk and see about 5 more fry swimming horizontally. Dad still under bubble nest and taking some and putting them from the bottom, into the bubble nest.

Day 4) Add just a bit of water with IAL and prime. 8 fry under a floating thermometer. Temp is 82 degrees. 4 more fry are by the moss ball. All swimming horizontally but dad still under the bubble nest. Feed egg yolk. Still unsure how many fry there are, until I can see under the bubble wrap completely.


----------



## veggiegirl

Would love to see photos of the parents


----------



## wish4coner

Well, I tried tonight and even did a video on my phone..and stupidly, dropped the phone into the spawning bin! lol...I cant really tell how many. I am guessing between 7 and 12 but, Dad has some hidden behind some plastic wrap. I noticed, also that some love to be on the moss balls and on the sponge filter I made. I cant wait to post pictures. I am so proud and, hoping this takes. 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## veggiegirl

Can't wait to see photo's shame about your phone. I would love to breed my bettas but I just don't have the time, space or money. I am looking forward to seeing how yours go! So exciting your first spawn!!!!


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 5--Spawning While with plakat*

Wiley is one devloted dad!

April 25-Wiley protects the nest really well and most fish are now swimming horizontally. Used a small medicine dropper to remove some waste. Introduced some instant baby brine shrimp. Some ate it up..some too small so, feedings also consisted of egg yolk. Slowly added some water, after removing waste, to accommodation for loss of water. Am aggravated with self made sponge filter as, it is too big but done quickly. Yet, the fry seem to like being on it. They are also on the moss ball, and seem to really like my thermometer, which is suction cupped to the side. Temp is still 82 degrees and I put a glass cover over the plastic bin. I added some bubble wrap around ends as, our temps dropped and the slider door is close.

There are approximately 12 fry. I know this is low but, I also have a successful spawn so, I know I am doing things right to begin with and will use this as a learning experience.

Dad still taking small fry and moving them. He is now using a piece of plastic wrap that lays in the water, at the corner. Since I see no egg sacs, I am relying on small amounts of egg yolk, brine shrimp for the larger fry, and the infusia that is in the plants and moss balls. Also, since several seem to like the Fluval Intake cover, which I am using as my sponge filter, I am guessing there are nutrients.

Since dad is still tending, taking babies and putting them in safer places, I will leave him in. He is not interested in food but, I did notice him sucking in some brine shrimp for energy. Light is on, 24 hours and, I am sure he is tired. I bet he can't wait to get back to his relaxation tank!

I am still hopeful that I will get some fry from this spawning. I will take whatever God gives me and hope to learn a lot from this first breeding attempt that took.

On a second note, I had introduced col. Mustard to a marble blue plakat, loaded with eggs. She was about to burst. I released them into the second spawning tank and covered it. set up the same as first except, instead of bubble wrap, I used a cut styrofoam cup, soe IAL and added IAL extract for the breeding water. I have several floating plants in there and a moss ball. Will check on that tank tomorrow morning. As of right now, nothing going on but, I introduced them late. Lights go out soon so, hopefully, I see a bubble nest in there tomorrow.


----------



## Jayloo

I thought I had ten fry when mine began to free swim. Now they are 4 weeks old and there are 30+ fry so don't give up! It's hard to count such tiny things.


----------



## wish4coner

I have been injected egg yolk into the container, but in areas I see the dad hanging out. I moved the heater and, there were more under there. They were smaller though. I also tried some instant bbs and the bigger ones seemed to go at that, when I used an upright-curve medicine dropper. Also, they are feeding a lot on the moss balls so, seem to be doing well. I just cant tell how many! lol

I used a turkey baster to remove some waste this morning and acclimated in some fresh water from a cycled tank with no fish in it (just a couple of snails). They seem to do well when I do that as well.

excited!!!


----------



## wish4coner

April 25--Day 6 (above date should have read, April 24)--
Some fry easier to see and swimming all over the tub. Dad still attending the smaller fry. Injected a combo of Instant BBS (oceans Nutrition) with egg yolk for all fry (egg yolk for younger), using curved lip medicine dropper. So far, so good. Afraid to move dad out, in the event it is time as, he tends to be less with the fry--some fry too small and afraid to remove them while taking him out. If all goes well, and he seems less attentive to fry, may attempt to remove him tonight. Setting up larger grow out tank tomorrow. 

Still unable to count amount of fry. Looks closer to 10 but, still unsure. Will be happy with as many as come out of the first breeding. 

Col. Mustard (Mustard HM) in with female in other tub. Bubble nest under styrofoam cup but unable to see anything yet. This is day 2 of the breeding for these two fish.


----------



## wish4coner

April 25--Able to see fry well now. At least 15 that I can tell. Still feeding egg yolk with instant bbs. Siphoned out old food again tonight and also rinsed moss balls in the same water. All are active and moving quite a bit. They seem to love a plant that I put in, as well as the thermometer, the heater and close to the homemade sponge filter. I turned light off tonight for the first time. Dad is rehomed into a 2 gallon glass walmart design bowl (craft section), with moss ball and IAL. Everyone doing well.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I really want to see those parents. PICS PLEASE!!!! :-D


----------



## wish4coner

*lol*



TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I really want to see those parents. PICS PLEASE!!!! :-D


 LOL--If I hadn't dropped the phone, which now is dead as a doornail, we would have had some. Until I get another one, gotta wait.  Hopefully, soon. Of course, I had the phone that cost more than others. And, work is on my case as, they pay my data plan. lol


----------



## wish4coner

April 26--First night with no light. Spawn still active. Added small snails (pin sized) last night to help with "clean up". Began feeding microworms and no longer feeding any other foods. Am very pleased with microworms and, how easy it is to feed, as well as less mess. They seem to be doing well with it and, it doesn't scare them away like the medicine dropper does. Used cotton swab and ran microworms on all sides of tub. Temp is still 82 and staying constant. Fry are very active and curious.


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 7--April 27p*

I cannot believe it's been a week. I opened the bin this morning and, all fry are now white and easy to see. Low and behold, there is a lot more than 15! I will guestimate from 20-30. They are very active and did well with no light on last night. 

Fed Microworms, 4 times today. They seem to eat very well and go right for the "cloud" that forms after I put the qtip in. 

Used an air house, attached to a turkey baster, to suck out bottom of tank from the previous try on the Instant BBS. Added a tiny bit of conditioned water to tank, and another snail to clean up what I couldn't get out of the tank. They are very tiny still and I do not want to disturb them too much as, they seem to be growing and swimming well. 

Tank still at 82 degrees without fluctuation.


----------



## wish4coner

*Parents of this spawn*

View attachment 108305

View attachment 108297


----------



## Jayloo

Pretty parents


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 8-April 27, 2013*

Fry getting more active and growing. Fed Microworms for first feeding. Added a bit of water to go over the sponge filter as, they seem to be congregating there in small groups and, afraid they will get above the water line. They are all very active and doing well. 

Still unable to count how many but, there are more than ever expected.

Second Betta male and female introduced last night. This is Red and White HM with all red (small white trim around finnage). He is already building a bubble nest in his tank so, second spawn may begin this weekend.


----------



## crowntaillove3

This is great for your first try! I wish I was able to breed bettas. Someday! (aka I will never get it done)


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 8-April 28, 2013--12am*

Fry able to be counted, once I put in the last feeding of MW. There were 38. I could be off by a couple as, some are now swimming under the water and able to follow the food that floats to the bottom. Snails doing a lot of cleaning so, not need to clean bottom tonight. Attached new control valve and limited some of the air going in. Also ordered new sponge filters and t valves from ebay.

About to start spawn log for Male and Female, just purchased from Ebay (red and white). They have been introduced into second spawning tank.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

What a lovely white rosetail male you've got there. I love white bettas, and rosetails, so a white rosetail is like, a jackpot for me!

Oh, and the female is lovely too!!


----------



## wish4coner

*April 28, 2013 10:30p*

Checked on fry at 10 a and noticed water felt cold. Checked cords and the heater plug had come out--possibly pulled out by accident when attaching new air pump. Went into total panic, replugged in heater and prayed. 

At that time, only a handful of spawn could be seen at the top. However, adjustable heater responds quickly and, within an hour, the tank temp went from 76-82 degrees. Checked on fry. All can be seen now, and must have been hiding at the bottom when first opened, for warmth. Fed microworms and all were actively going for the meal. Thanked God! 

Fry fed 4 times today and very active. They are moving about, top and bottom and all over tank. Used turkey baster with small airline hose attached, to take some bottom "ick" out. Snails doing the rest. Added a small amount of Primed water, room temp (80 degree) and adjusted air flow through pump.

Last check at 10:30p, with last feeding. All doing well and still no signs of loss.  We are now on week 2


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay! Good to hear that all is well!


----------



## wish4coner

*April 29, 2013 day 8 11:40p*

Fry are growing and very active. Gave MW this morning, and then tried doing some BBS in medicine dropper. The bbs seemed accepted, and many fry now swim above, as well as below the surface. Heat maintained at 82.

Cleaned bottom with TB and angled tubing attached. BBS accumulated quite a bit on bottom, even after using only a medicine dropper. Decided to wait a bit and use only worms for now.

Fed first round of Walter worms. Accepted well and fry going back to "cloud" where the worms are. Will continue both types, until they grow a bit more. Then, will introduce Walter Worms, on top of trying BBS again.

Very happy camper


----------



## wish4coner

*The family*

View attachment 112298

Proud Rosetail HM Male daddy

View attachment 112306

I couldn't get her to stay well and, she is very active..and not the best lighting at this time but, this shows her colors, as well as form--however, she is loaded with eggs again 

View attachment 112314

3 of their many fry, waiting for their dinner from me


----------



## Minnieservis

Those are going to be some pretty little babies!! Good luck


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 14 May 4 2:23a*

Fry doing extremely well. Some are larger but others are seemingly doing as well. I noticed a couple with curved tails but, when I feed or do a bottom cleaning, the tail straightens out. 
They are now less spooked when I put in their meals. Many are now going to the bottom, near the Marimo balls and plants so, I tend to aim the curved medicine dropper in those areas. I also go along the sides, with the microworms so it spreads. I have added BBS again (hikari Frozen, with water), along with MW, WW and BW. 

No worries at this time. Still using IAL extract (just ordered tea bags of IAL to make my own), prime for water additions (after syphoning) and snails still eating what I don't get to. 

Grandma is extremely proud.

Conditioning continues for 3 other males, with females. Trying new method to see if it works. Thai type but less of a hassle with plastic containers. All males blowing bubble nests under styrofoam cups but, females aren't being so excited. Will wait and see.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay! It's great to hear good news.


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 15-May 5, 2013*

I think it's day 15..I am so into these fish, I am up, day and night. 

Now feeding only bbs, banana worms and walter worms. Siphoned bottom of tank. Noticed some fry getting even bigger, while others are smaller. Still doing well, praise God. Added more water and aquarium salt, as well as some IAL that I made from boiling and letting set in water.

Last feeding was at 1 am and was just bbs. It seems to be a good choice. More are now swimming at the bottom as well, congregating where the food settles. Temp still staying constant at 82 degrees. Beginning set up for grow out tank--cycling, hopefully starting tomorrow. 

Beginning spawning tanks now for two others. Still unsure if too young but, will give it a go. So far, others have not taken but, will try it again. Also will give rosetail another shot. He did one successful and, in with a beautiful red and white female HM.


----------



## wish4coner

*May 6, 2013 Day 16*

OMGosh, they are able to be seen from the outside of the breeding tub! I counted 42 last night and I still think there are more. They are now congregating in different areas and, go right for the BBS that I shoot in with the medicine dropper. I am doing Banana and Walter worms in between feedings. They are growing so big...it's amazing!

No losses at all, so far so, we are doing well. I am watching size well and, will begin floating them in the grow out tank, next weekend. I hope to release them shortly afterwards as, it will be a planted tank.

Here are just a few that I was able to get at once:

View attachment 115242


----------



## crowntaillove3

So cute! =)


----------



## Flapmon

Definitely subbing to this. Gorgeous fish, cute babies.


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 17-May 7, 2013*

Fry have grown, what appears to be overnight. They are easily seen without opening the spawning bin. Still syphoning daily and adding prime when adding water. Rinsed out all moll balls last night as, they had accumulated a lot of brine shrimp.

Babies introduced to bbs, mixed with a small amount of Hikari First Bites. Small amounts of powder put in with bbs. Babies took to it immediately and began eating, last night. 

Siphoned remainder out of tank this morning. Fed BBS and HFB and all doing well. I can see the eyes, really well and, only a few seem to be "small". The rest are growing at a nice rate.


----------



## wish4coner

Cleaned out the bottom of tank today. Fry still growing. Now eating Hikari first bites (less of this than more), BBS, and BW/WW for snacks in between. Doing well. Still no losses. This is Day 18.


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 19--new home*

After cleaning out the old bin, I decided it was time to put these guys into cleaner, better surroundings. I set up a 5 gallon with the heater, the biofilter, and a clip on light (5.00 at Walmart) attached. Although moving them all wasn't easy, I used a fluval net (triangle shape and good size), and slowly put them into it, with clean water and then, put them directly into the tank. I had temp at the same exact range as their original bin. I used the moss balls from the tank and the same bio filter so the agents would be in the new tank.

They did well, right away and began looking around. I took a picture--many are at the bottom so, you can't see but, all seem to be doing well. It's dark, from the IAL that I made from leaves, bought from Malaysia. Water is also primed and there is aquarium salt as well.

On back, is a better HOB sponge filter. However, I did not put the water to the top so, I didn't start this yet as, it's also a sponge filter but, I was afraid the current might be too strong, as well as it needing too much water, as of right now.

Here is the tank they now have as a new home. Mr Snail is able to pick up food, easier with the glass bottom.

View attachment 118401


----------



## TwilightNite

The babies are adorable! And you are doing an amazing job with this spawn! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## wish4coner

Ty!


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 20--May 13, 2013*

Fry doing extremely well, and very active. I did some cleaning of the bottom, a feeding of Hikari frozen bbs, twice (with homemade IAL extract) and snacking on WW and BW in between. Also made new cultures to be ready for second spawn.


----------



## Darkicydevil

Subed! Cant wait to see the progress!


----------



## wish4coner

Babies growing rapidly. I can see their "belly" now..just a tiny black speck but, they are looking more like fish. A lot of fry tend to stay near bottom where the plants and heater are. Tank still at 82 degrees and has sponge filter in there. Only a few seem to venture all around. WHen I feed, you see them all moving and looking for whatever I put in.
Fed 2 WW snacks and two frozen BBS, mixed with IAL extract. No losses..everyone seems fine. 

We are 3 weeks old today! It is Day 21!!!


----------



## wish4coner

It's 2 am and can't sleep. I am just so excited of the spawns. I did worry about how many from first spawn were at the bottom so, I took out about 4 cups of water. The tank only has about 5 inches, maybe. That seemed to do the trick. The fry at the bottom began coming out from the bottom and swimming around. I also added plastic wrap around top. I was using bubble wrap as, it is better insulated but, the clear wrap seems to keep the humidity in better.

Much better now and I can sleep, knowing they are okay


----------



## wish4coner

Day 23, May 15, 2013--
Fry are getting bigger and you can see color at their tail fins. It appears to be a blue or bluish green but, still can't get close enough to see. Still feeding bbs, WW and BW but added a bit of egg yolk, last night for protein and growth. Still cleaning out debris at bottom and added a new, Tennis-ball sized Marimo from England. 
They seem to be congregating by the sponge filter, but come out when food is introduced. They are very active and curious.


----------



## wish4coner

Day 24-May 18, 2013--Fry still growing. Fins are starting to take shape. Some seem to have some "spikey" types on back so, excited to see how they form. Same has visible ray on top while others don't. Many really like the Moss balls and congregate there. Others seem to enjoy the sponge filter. Tank will be cleaned tonight. Amazing to see how they grow!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay!


----------



## wish4coner

Day 20-May 20, 2013
Fry still doing well. Introduced brine shrimp and blood worms (frozen) that I mixed with IAL in a blender. It was as fine as bbs. Unsure if they ate it or not as, it is so small and the fish were by the clouds but, unable to see if they ate. They had usual bbs/ww/bw today as well. Ordered Vinegar eel culture today and about to start my own daphnia culture as well. 

It's kinda like pregnancy (only women will get this..lol). You get to a point where, you just want the fish to grow and get it over with. It's like the 8th month where, it's nothing new and you just want the babies to just "get here"--meaning, show me your colors and let me see that finnage! lol


----------



## jakesmom

Wow are you going to try to find homes for some of the Rosetail males? She asked hopefully


----------



## wish4coner

Yes. I am excited as, they are showing tails and finnage now so, I am hoping this is a good sign!! I am probably going to start on Ebay


----------



## wish4coner

Day 30--Very active and making "bubbles" at the top of the tank. THey now go from bottom, to top and swim all over the tank. Fins continue to grow--some are rounded, as others look long. Still unable to really see color but, can see a tiny "red" area that I call a "clown cheak". These guys can eat! I bought some frozen daphnia, and continued adding BW and WW. 

New 10G kid bought today, with substrate and plants. Will be setting up this weekend, so I can move them to a grow out tank. Also looking at Mason Jars now, at wholesale so I can separate when the time comes.

Eyeing a 55 gallon at Petsmart to move my Cichlids into, so I can use the 29 gallon for another grow out tank. Also considering selling the cichlids--I love them but, am into some serious breeding now and, would like to concentrate on that instead. Hmmm...decisions


----------



## Clayton1089

What all types do you have? Any hmpk?


----------



## wish4coner

I have HM PK in second batch. Have a way to go though.


----------



## Clayton1089

oh nice let me know how that goes I will be looking for some in a few months


----------



## LizbethDawn

Oh I'm stalking this now! I'm gonna be wanting another male and some females when I move in a few months and I'm excited to see how these babies turn out


----------



## Clayton1089

its the same for me liz hahaha I need more space!!!!


----------



## LizbethDawn

I only have the one male right now and I'll have a 10 gallon I can split up and a 6.5 So I've got the space lol. I want to try my hand at breeding eventually and see if I like it. or if I'm even any good at it for that matter.


----------



## Clayton1089

Well i just did my first spawn a couple weeks ago!


----------



## wish4coner

3rd spawn didn't take but, I am going to Minnesota for a week, at the end of june so, that is probably a good thing. Now, I'll just start my grown out tank for the first batch, and get this tank set up for the second batch. 

People are asking me to set up a webcam thing so I can keep it on..lol...I might just do that


----------



## wish4coner

LizbethDawn said:


> I only have the one male right now and I'll have a 10 gallon I can split up and a 6.5 So I've got the space lol. I want to try my hand at breeding eventually and see if I like it. or if I'm even any good at it for that matter.


I get rubbermaid tubs...3 gallon...and found it works very well. This time, I tried a 2.5 gallon glass, 3/4 full and didn't have any luck with it. The tubs seem to work much better.

I just add a plant, a moss ball for hiding for the female, float an Almond Leaf at the top, and add extract that I make to it. I also found, thunderstorms work well for spawning. I tried two without storms and got no where. They seem to like them 

After they were a month old, I moved them into a tank, half full..then, I added more water as, now they are going up for air. I found book report plastic (really cheap at walmart for a full pack) are easier than using wrap as, you just clip it on and it keeps the humidity in. The wrap gets all yucky with feedings and I keep having to replace it. The report covers keep the humidity in, but stay in tact.

I also use sponge filters after the first week. I got a turkey baster, added some small air hose tubing to the end, cut in an angle so it skims the bottom of the tub, but doesn't suck up any fish. I remove the dirty bottom into a glass, so I can ensure it didn't pick up any fry.

Just some suggestions I have found helpful with my two spawns, which were my first times breeding. I am all about saving money--I even use clip on lighting with low wattage florescents..they work well for the plants, but aren't too intense..and they are 5.00 at walmart, each.


----------



## LizbethDawn

Oh I just meant I have the space to keep more adults right now lol
The tubs are for sure something I would use for breeding. It just seems like the economical choice especially since I could have tons of babies and I would still have to get jars the separate the males.


----------



## wish4coner

Yes, I am looking at wholesale jars, now


----------



## wish4coner

Day 32--Fry seem to now have personalities and are going from top, to bottom. I am noticing bubbles near the edges, where they come up for air. Cleaned the bottom of the tank and did two feedings of worms. Before bed, will be feeding Daphnia and bbs. They haven't had bbs for a while now.

Began their grow out tank. Is all low light tanks, set at 82 degrees and moss balls. Added some small decorations from a fluval chi, where I took moss balls, filled them into the slots of the waterfall mountain, and gave it a safe area for them to swim.

Still waiting on natural grass for bottom (moss) so, using plastic grass until then. Made sure it was smooth (amazed at some of the betta decoration logs where, I ran my fingers on the inside and it was rough--can't imagine fins going through there).

Also ordered more plants, and driftwood with moss. Waiting for tank to cycle now.


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 32--Move to grow out-pic heavy*

Moved all fry from first spawn, to new 10 gallon grow out NPT tank. Water 3/4 high, temp set at 82. Two xl sponge filters on each corner. Various low light plants, and moss used in plant, as well as part of decorations, for safety of fry.

Fry immediately began exploring their new home. They seemed most interested in the plant life, as well as the moss areas of the decorations. 

It's nice to have them in a place where I can see them all the time. Phone camera not the best and, I had just fed a combo of BBS/daphnia/BW and WW with eye dropper so, the water is cloudy in areas from feedings.

View attachment 133058


View attachment 133066


View attachment 133090


View attachment 133082


View attachment 133074


View attachment 133098


----------



## tilli94

Is it possible to have females with rosetails?


----------



## wish4coner

I really don't know...I would guess so since, they must procreate.


----------



## jakesmom

judging by the posts you won't have many to sell on ebay!


----------



## wish4coner

jakesmom said:


> judging by the posts you won't have many to sell on ebay!


LOL..well, I didnt have enough posts to do it here--it says you have to have so many posts to even post there. I was looking for plants and went to make a post, and it wouldn't let me. 

Even if gorgeous, they won't be expensive. I basically just want to breed and learn how to do it correctly.


----------



## Clayton1089

it takes 100 posts before you can post or reply to a thread in the classifieds


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Please let me know how this looks. Many breeders caution against breeding RT due to x-factor fry pop-ups. I'm really interested in this. Please keep us updated!!! SUBSCRIBING!


----------



## wish4coner

So far, I am seeing no signs of any type of illness. And, to be honest, It' a pretty popular breed and, I bought from a very reputable breeder. I panicked, at first that I had made a mistake, with all the comments against the breed but, seriously, the fry are doing amazingly well. I am not breeding show quality--yet but, who knows if some will be? I can't tell--there are way too many factors in showing and, I think some are almost impossible to achieve, imho.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Well.....rosetailing isn't really a breed....rose-tailing happens when a halfmoon betta has far too many rays, causing it's caudal fin to create folds. When bred with another betta, especially one with a high amount of rays, this can cause x-factoring. Basically, growth deformities happen after fry state, once scales and fins are distinguishable. 

I want to see how this turns out though. If this is a success, this could change the way that RT breeding is seen. Even if it isn't, this could be a great educational benefit to betta breeding. Either way, I hope that you will still provide plenty of into and pictures if/when you can.


----------



## Lights106

Subscribing!!!!!


----------



## wish4coner

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Well.....rosetailing isn't really a breed....rose-tailing happens when a halfmoon betta has far too many rays, causing it's caudal fin to create folds. When bred with another betta, especially one with a high amount of rays, this can cause x-factoring. Basically, growth deformities happen after fry state, once scales and fins are distinguishable.
> 
> I want to see how this turns out though. If this is a success, this could change the way that RT breeding is seen. Even if it isn't, this could be a great educational benefit to betta breeding. Either way, I hope that you will still provide plenty of into and pictures if/when you can.


See, I just learned something! I started out on the web, just reading anything..and this one guy on youtube was talking about it being a special breed and he breeds them with success, etc. 

Now I get it...ty!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Not a problem! Fish breeding is an amazing miracle (if it can be worded that way) that should be shared with EVERYONE!!! =D

I noticed from your signature that you live SUPER close to me! As in, I drive to the southernmost part of your town every day! Haha! Maybe we can see each others' fish in person once I get done moving?


----------



## LizbethDawn

I'm not going to lie I think rosetails look very pretty but I think the extra weight in the fin would be a pain the rear for the fish in the long haul.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I've found that my poor RT male is forced to take more breaks than any of my other males. Not because he wants to, either.


----------



## wish4coner

I would absolutely LOVE that! We could share experiences..just let me clean first...the fish have taken over my life, and IAL stains carpet..lol


----------



## wish4coner

Day 35--Fry are really enjoying the planted tank. They are all over the place and very active. Not much to report. Fins are showing even better, but still not able to tell how many will have the Rosetail trait. They were fed mostly daphnia today, with snacks of BW and MW in between. The tank seems to have lots of natural food from the plants so, there seems to be no issue. Tank is set at 81 at this point, due to having a light on the tank and in a warmer area of the house. I could sit and gaze at these guys for hours. No losses.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Sounds good so far!! 

LOL I've spilled methylene blue all over my floor before. Haha. I totally get fish taking over your life. <3


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 40...look at them now! (pic heavy)*

Here are recent pics in the NPT grow out tank!
View attachment 140450

View attachment 140458

View attachment 140466

View attachment 140474

View attachment 140482


They are doing excellent and growing so well! Very active and very curious still. Fins are shaping and colors can show some greenish or blue/green tint, more and more..not all but most.


----------



## MattsBettas

Looks great!

And HK is correct about rosetailing... As much as I love how they look I will never breed one not only because of the health risks but also because of the strain it puts on the males... Put a rt male beside a hmpk male and compare how active they are. Oh yea... And fin rot and tail biting. 

That's just my take on them though. Breed them with a lot of caution.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I LOVE that your grow-out is NPT!!! When did you transfer them over? It'll still be a little bit before you can see how the fins and scales are turning out.


----------



## wish4coner

MattsBettas said:


> Looks great!
> 
> And HK is correct about rosetailing... As much as I love how they look I will never breed one not only because of the health risks but also because of the strain it puts on the males... Put a rt male beside a hmpk male and compare how active they are. Oh yea... And fin rot and tail biting.
> 
> That's just my take on them though. Breed them with a lot of caution.


I am sure this will be my last breed. When I got the information from the board, not only had I already bought him but, I also had the female in spawning. It was too late as, we had fry. So, I just went with it and, so far, everything just seems good.

As far as the tail biting/rot/ and problems with swimming, my RT isn't the one I have had that happen with. It's weird...he's like the "different" Rt than everyone describes. But, I am not taking my chances and this will be my last spawn with him.

I am going wilds after this, and just doing HMPK, My wilds and maybe I would buy a pair of crowntails, and would love some HMPKEE! I just don't want to chance it and, care too much about my fish to think I would be giving them a chance to have an illness that I caused.

Thanks for all your help and information. I've learned a lot.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

wish4coner said:


> I am sure this will be my last breed. When I got the information from the board, not only had I already bought him but, I also had the female in spawning. It was too late as, we had fry. So, I just went with it and, so far, everything just seems good.
> 
> As far as the tail biting/rot/ and problems with swimming, my RT isn't the one I have had that happen with. It's weird...he's like the "different" Rt than everyone describes. But, I am not taking my chances and this will be my last spawn with him.
> 
> I am going wilds after this, and just doing HMPK, My wilds and maybe I would buy a pair of crowntails, and would love some HMPKEE! I just don't want to chance it and, care too much about my fish to think I would be giving them a chance to have an illness that I caused.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and information. I've learned a lot.


Can I just point out that I love the way that you worded this?

HMPKEE would be awesome! EE is a recessive trait so it will be harder to achieve before you have a very balanced line going. Be careful with EEs, though. Too large of pectorals are hard on fish as well, being very heavy. These are their primary way of swimming, so I'd just try to keep the EEs on the smaller side if I were you. Wilds, from what I've heard, are much more reliable breeding wise.


----------



## wish4coner

*Thank you both*



Hadoken Kitty said:


> Can I just point out that I love the way that you worded this?
> 
> HMPKEE would be awesome! EE is a recessive trait so it will be harder to achieve before you have a very balanced line going. Be careful with EEs, though. Too large of pectorals are hard on fish as well, being very heavy. These are their primary way of swimming, so I'd just try to keep the EEs on the smaller side if I were you. Wilds, from what I've heard, are much more reliable breeding wise.


See, I learned again!!!! To find them is hard and, they are so expensive. I love the look and they seem popular but, again, I am in this for the love of the breed and will not take chances to cause an animal, of any sort, a hard time with living. So, those are out too..lol

I will probably just do wilds from now on. I think I have fallen in love with them and, the natural way they live in tanks is precious. I bought two rare breeds so, I am hoping I have a very successful spawn.

Thanks, once again for all the advice. I am one that accepts it and will appreciate it as, it helps us all--if not only me but, someone else that is reading.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

wish4coner said:


> See, I learned again!!!! To find them is hard and, they are so expensive. I love the look and they seem popular but, again, I am in this for the love of the breed and will not take chances to cause an animal, of any sort, a hard time with living. So, those are out too..lol
> 
> I will probably just do wilds from now on. I think I have fallen in love with them and, the natural way they live in tanks is precious. I bought two rare breeds so, I am hoping I have a very successful spawn.
> 
> Thanks, once again for all the advice. I am one that accepts it and will appreciate it as, it helps us all--if not only me but, someone else that is reading.


Yay knowledge!!! I don't think EEs are harmful to a betta at all, as long as they aren't the grotesquely large variety. There are big pectorals, and then there are BIG pectorals. Though there are some AMAZING wild breeders on here. I'd talk with setsuna or LittleBettaFish. Both are great!


----------



## Flapmon

My EE male is tiny, he's a HMEE. So cute though, darting around and nibbling my fingers everytime I say hello. ;o


----------



## wish4coner

Flapmon said:


> My EE male is tiny, he's a HMEE. So cute though, darting around and nibbling my fingers everytime I say hello. ;o


I so want one


----------



## wish4coner

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I LOVE that your grow-out is NPT!!! When did you transfer them over? It'll still be a little bit before you can see how the fins and scales are turning out.


I used a shrimp net and then, let the water from the 5 gallon grow out set, so I can ensure I got them all. Thankfully, they all were congregating at the top, thinking they were being fed. But, one little guy did swim around in the drain pot and I caught him so..everyone got in there. There is always one that likes to be different from the rest of the crowd..lol


----------



## Flapmon

wish4coner said:


> I so want one


He's my profile photo.


----------



## wish4coner

Flapmon said:


> My EE male is tiny, he's a HMEE. So cute though, darting around and nibbling my fingers everytime I say hello. ;o


I just went to your photo album...I adore cinderella


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

wish4coner said:


> I used a shrimp net and then, let the water from the 5 gallon grow out set, so I can ensure I got them all. Thankfully, they all were congregating at the top, thinking they were being fed. But, one little guy did swim around in the drain pot and I caught him so..everyone got in there. There is always one that likes to be different from the rest of the crowd..lol


 lol ain't that the truth!? how many do you think you have??


----------



## wish4coner

It's hard to count..they are really active fish! And now, social lol...I am guessing 60 but there might be less, might be more. I started out thinking I had 10..as they grew, so did my "thinking process"...

I hope the color blue I see is some of their colors of the tails..it shimmers in the lights and is pretty.


----------



## jakesmom

Ok, all the abbreviations are making me nuts, it is kind of like looking at the personals or rental ads. LOL I know what HMP is but have no idea what EE is, please enlighten me. Is it Elephant Ear or something like that? Thanks, I'm kind of a newbie to the board and am just catching on to the abbreviations.


----------



## wish4coner

Hi and welcome! Yeah, I was thinking NPT was non planted tank and making stupid posts as, they kept saying their tank was planted. I realized it was NATURAL planted tank...I had a very DUH moment. 

EE is elephant ear. I have seen some say Dumbo Ear too, on the aquabid and ebay threads. I have one but, sadly, not another to breed her with. 

They aren't easy to find, at a price I can afford either. And, the ones I can afford, I wouldn't breed. Then again, I have been known to not look in the right places too. lol


----------



## Flapmon

wish4coner said:


> I just went to your photo album...I adore cinderella


She turns out to be a he and is currently going through more tail growth as well as obsessing over his bubble nest.
It's also too bad you're far away, I'd offer up Elliott to try breed with her. ;o


----------



## registereduser

wish4coner said:


> As far as the tail biting/rot/ and problems with swimming, my RT isn't the one I have had that happen with. It's weird...he's like the "different" Rt than everyone describes. But, I am not taking my chances and this will be my last spawn with him.


my RT has been very active and healthy.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Welcome!


----------



## Haleigh

Very interesting log. You've been doing an awesome job wish4coner. I'll have to follow this; I'm excited to see how your bettas turn out!


----------



## wish4coner

TY so much, Haleigh! I am enjoying myself.


----------



## wish4coner

Day 42--Fry still growing well and active. Not much to report. They are responded well to all foods and now chasing live daphnia. I found I also bred two small snails, somewhere when I put in some established substrate--they are tiny and, may end up as someone's snack!

I think the plants help immensely with the fry. They seem to really get a lot of peace and comfort out of them, as well as, I am sure some free Infusia (Sp?) as well. I ordered a culture of grindal worms that is fully established so, I hope to have these ready in time for them to be able to eat them.

Still feeding them MW/BW/WW and now, the live daphnia. At night, they get the final feeding of frozen BBS and frozen Daphia as well. Growing like weeds!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Eeee you're using my breeding plan!!! Not the RT part, but everything else! Haha. 

P.S.- it is called Infusoria.


----------



## wish4coner

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Eeee you're using my breeding plan!!! Not the RT part, but everything else! Haha.
> 
> P.S.- it is called Infusoria.


ROFL--Us women all think alike..lol


----------



## wish4coner

*Day 49*

These guys are doing great and showing colors. I appear to have a powdery blue fin color on many of them, while some seem to be growing like "dad" in the white--but could also not be showing their colors yet. I am now feeding daphnia (live) and just bbs/daphnia mixtures. I do still treat during the day with MW/WW/BW as well. 

View attachment 144058


View attachment 144042


View attachment 144050



As I type this, I have my 3rd and final spawn, before I rehome my domestics. I will do a spawn log now. This will be my last spawn for my domestics as, I am going to be doing all wilds now--lost my job and, I have to do what is best for the fish, as well as feeling to be a part of helping keeping the rare species going. I posted on the classified section if anyone is interested in my domestics.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

wish4coner said:


> These guys are doing great and showing colors. I appear to have a powdery blue fin color on many of them, while some seem to be growing like "dad" in the white--but could also not be showing their colors yet. I am now feeding daphnia (live) and just bbs/daphnia mixtures. I do still treat during the day with MW/WW/BW as well.
> 
> View attachment 144058
> 
> 
> View attachment 144042
> 
> 
> View attachment 144050
> 
> 
> 
> As I type this, I have my 3rd and final spawn, before I rehome my domestics. I will do a spawn log now. This will be my last spawn for my domestics as, I am going to be doing all wilds now--lost my job and, I have to do what is best for the fish, as well as feeling to be a part of helping keeping the rare species going. I posted on the classified section if anyone is interested in my domestics.


Awwww...this breaks my heart. </3

Buuuut. The fry look so cute!!!


----------



## wish4coner

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Awwww...this breaks my heart. </3
> 
> Buuuut. The fry look so cute!!!


Yeah, it kinda was a shocker, but it wasn't. Horrible company that did things very illegal and, I refused..so they nicely let me go "had me resign". But, I am at peace and I believe God has a purpose so, am doing good with it.

I know, also that, I want to do just wilds so, I want good homes for my fish. They are so pampered..lol

TY for your kindness.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

wish4coner said:


> Yeah, it kinda was a shocker, but it wasn't. Horrible company that did things very illegal and, I refused..so they nicely let me go "had me resign". But, I am at peace and I believe God has a purpose so, am doing good with it.
> 
> I know, also that, I want to do just wilds so, I want good homes for my fish. They are so pampered..lol
> 
> TY for your kindness.


OMG PM me the company name!!!! I don't like dealing with companies like that. >.<

I'll go take a look through your fishies. 

At least you'll still have the wilds.


----------



## wish4coner

I would but, with my luck, They'd get a lawyer after me! lol Trust me...I've learned enough about the field of Developmental Disabilities to know that, when my own children are old enough, I will be owner of the place and NOT put them into another company's hands. 

Now, I am a wild woman (breeding wilds)..lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

wish4coner said:


> I would but, with my luck, They'd get a lawyer after me! lol Trust me...I've learned enough about the field of Developmental Disabilities to know that, when my own children are old enough, I will be owner of the place and NOT put them into another company's hands.
> 
> Now, I am a wild woman (breeding wilds)..lol


All I have to say, if I would've contacted a lawyer already. You have a heart of gold. Lol.


----------



## wish4coner

*8 weeks, 2 days (horrible pics but shows colors)*

Fry are growing well and still active with no losses. They are now eating live daphnia, as well as a combination of beefheart/spirulina/grindal worms/mw/glassworms. They are growing very well and fins are coming in fully.

I have only a cheap camera phone so, my pictures are not clear. However, it shows the colors, if you look closely. Many are the blue-blue/green color while others, when looked at close up are more coppery with a slight pinkish tint. 

They will be glassed up and ready for sale by next month. I am very pleased with the progress thus far.

View attachment 152986


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Sounds so pretty! How are the fins/ scales looking?

Can't wait to see single fish pics!!!


----------



## jadaBlu

I am sorry about your job I definitely can relate. PM me when they mature I might want a male. Also if you have culls you would consider rehoming that are in good health but just have undesirable traits to continue in your breeding program please contact me as well. I am not a breeder so they would not be bred. Goldfishies sent me some females that were not going continue in his line via priority mail I paid shipping. The fish are happy and headed to my sorority.


----------

